# Desicions desicions



## NFly (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been offered a job in the uae, im married with 2 young kids, it's around 26K AED per month. Is that enough to rent a villa, car, school fees, and live? I know it's all dependent on where and what etc.. Just a ball park figure would be great.
Many thanks


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

NFly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered a job in the uae, im married with 2 young kids, it's around 26K AED per month. Is that enough to rent a villa, car, school fees, and live? I know it's all dependent on where and what etc.. Just a ball park figure would be great.
> Many thanks


It would have helped if you would mentioned the entire offer like benefits and all. Anyway in my opinion 26k AED per month is definitely not enough at all for someone with family. School fees I hear are very expensive (not sure about the figure, but searching on this forum may give you an idea), the villa/apartment would cost you at least 130K a year for a 3BHK place. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NFly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered a job in the uae, im married with 2 young kids, it's around 26K AED per month. Is that enough to rent a villa, car, school fees, and live? I know it's all dependent on where and what etc.. Just a ball park figure would be great.
> Many thanks


Absolutely not. You cannot afford a villa and school fees on that salary. For a married person with two children that would be a minimum salary if school fees and housing were included.

Also your spelling - DECISIONS.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It also depends where in the UAE.
If you're being a job, you need prospective employers to offer you a decent expat package...
Sounds like you're not getting one!


----------



## NFly (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and grammar lessons. I'm being led to believe the job is in AD along with my wife's wage our monthly income will be around 36K per month. 
Company will provide interest free loan for rent but that seems about it.
We don't live a rock n roll life surely this would be enough..... Wouldn't it?


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

I am sure you want to relocate to this country so that you can earn well and save some cash and then go back to your home country in some years. 

With that amount surely you can live a normal lifestyle, nothing extravagant, but surely it is not enough so that you will be able save. Well that's my opinion, other may differ.


----------



## NFly (Oct 7, 2012)

So even earning £6000 per month is not enough out there to live and save some money?!! Is it that expensive out there?


----------



## JSam (Oct 29, 2012)

I will try my best to estimate the basics, as follows:

In Abu Dhabi:

If you take an apartment or villa (of 3 bedrooms); currently the rental average for this is 140K/ annum.

The school fees is between 30-50K/ kid / annum

Car basics (fuel, oil, wash, parking) = 12K/ annum (you will definitely need to add some fines which may add really good amount)

You may consider Health Club Membership = 15K / family/ annum

e-Life (TV + Internet + Landline ) = 5K/ annum

Conclusion: If you add all the above and divide by 12months you've got almost nothing (out of 26K/month) to spend on living and other things which aren't in my mind at the moment..

If your wife adds 10K per month > you may spend it on living> But tough life and no savings!


----------



## JSam (Oct 29, 2012)

NFly said:


> So even earning £6000 per month is not enough out there to live and save some money?!! Is it that expensive out there?


Yes, living standards are pretty high in UAE..


----------

